

Ask HN: Junior Developer looking for my next adventure - em01

I am a Junior developer based in London-UK. I attended a ruby based bootcamp course over here early last year (i crowdfunded the fees) and have since gained experience working for a startup. They have since had to close so I am looking for new opportunities. I would love to gain some experience working in a new culture because i know how beneficial this can be! I also appreciate how difficult visas can be so would also consider remote options? If anyone has any suggestions it would be most appreciated!
======
jfaucett
Nothing convinces more than something you've done :)

So I would suggest just putting together your github and list of projects
you've done, this should be a list of just the very best of the best, if its
only one thing that can be fine as well.

Remember its not a awesome track record people are looking for with a junior
dev, its potential and your current ability set and willingness to learn and
engage.

We're always on the look out for up and coming talent so just shoot me an
email if you get something together, I'd be glad to look at it for you and
also see if maybe you'd make a good fit with us.

~~~
dcgoss
It might be a bit difficult to send you an email without knowing your email!
:D

~~~
jfaucett
sorry I thought it was in my profile, just added it :)

------
J-dawg
I'm curious about how you crowd funded your bootcamp fees. I mean, I'm aware
of sites like GoFundMe, but that seems to be mostly used by people in serious
need of help for things like medical bills and legal fees. How do you convince
other people to pay for your education? What's in it for them?

------
em01
Would like to stay on topic as much as possible here but with regards to the
crowdfunding I offered them a variety of gifts they could have back and was
very systematic about who I approached for support.

